# Which FIGHTER got paid the most from one fight???



## Epic_Punch (Mar 17, 2010)

Any ideas. Got a feeling it could be the ice truck killer!!!


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Ice Truck Killer???????????..........:confused02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

It would be Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz or Brock Lesnar. not sure who but they are the 3 biggest draws in UFC history. Since numbers are not released about PPV percentages we don't have concrete #'s but its obviously one of the three.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Ice Truck Killer?

I think it might be Andrei Arlovski for his fight with Fedor. Didn't he make something like 1.5 mil for that?


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> It would be Chuck Liddell, Tito Ortiz or Brock Lesnar. not sure who but they are the 3 biggest draws in UFC history. Since numbers are not released about PPV percentages we don't have concrete #'s but its obviously one of the three.


And we have a winner!!!! ^^^This^^^


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

didnt kimbo get over 300k with eliteXC??


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

probably brock or randy but rashad got over 300k for his fight with silva and thats one fighter who gets paid more than he deserves much like brock but i like brock


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Epic_Punch said:


> Any ideas. Got a feeling it could be the ice truck killer!!!


I think you mean the Ice man. The Ice truck killer is the bad guy in the 1st season of Dexter. Great show by the way.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm not reliable on this as I read it years ago, but I remember seeing $350 000 for Liddell.

Sad i can't remember which fight or validate my number with proof.

This should be a good starting point for comparision to others willing to do the research though.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are some payouts from UFC 100



> Brock Lesnar -- $400,000 (no win bonus)
> def. Frank Mir –- $45,000
> 
> Georges St. Pierre –- $400,000 (including $200,000 win bonus)
> ...


Hendo made 450,000 that day......

Lesnar made the most though, as we dont know what he makes off of the PPV percentages........ I am willing to bet he made over a million for this fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm guessing Fedor since he gets his usual salary and a part of what M-1 makes that night. In the UFC it has to be Chuck or Randy, no doubt.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm trying to research this because I'm bored as ****. I haven't found any numbers except for Arlovski made 1.5mil for the Fedor fight, and Liddell made like 500000 per fight, but after his ppv and merchandise cut, he made over 4 million. I don't know. As far as for 1 fight, Arlovski. 1 night, fight salary, merchandise and ppv, then it's Chuck Liddell. Then again, I could be completely wrong on both cuz the articles I've read are total bullshit?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> Here are some payouts from UFC 100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minus bonuses (KOoTN/SoTN) and anything else, I'd say it was GSP and Lesnar from 100.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> Here are some payouts from UFC 100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hendo made that and wanted more money WTF i thought he must have been only earning from 100 to 200k


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

I bet Lesnar gets paid a lot


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

How much was Fedor offered by the UFC, before he signed with Strikeforce? I don't remember but i think that would have made him automatically the highest paid fighters out there. Logical though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Liddell was making $500,000 a fight guaranteed before PPV %'s.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Just to be clear, there's no way to be clear who got paid the most for a single event, because the money from sponsorships is not released.

If we're going to count UFC fights, and only off of payroll and bonuses (which are recorded) than the answer is Chuck Liddell for his fight with Wanderlei Silva. He was paid $500,000 to fight and received a $50,000 bonus for Fight of the Night.

Outside of the UFC, that's Andrei Arlovski for the fight with Fedor Emelianenko ($1.5 million). Fedor was payrolled $300K, and we have no record of the majority of his income from the fight.

If you want to only count UFC fights, but accept speculation about sponsorships, then the clear frontrunner is Brock Lesnar, who probably took in over $3 million for the second Frank Mir fight at UFC 100.

If we want to include both non-UFC events and speculation than the two front runners are Fedor in the Arlovski fight (though that's a huge open question, because his percentage of the pay-per-view buy is unclear and the additional money he was paid by M-1 is unclear) and Lesnar for UFC 100. The best bet, in my opinion, is Lesnar. While I'm sure Fedor made more than Arlovski, I don't think he made much more (if any more) than $2 million. Affliction didn't generate that much pay-per-view revenue, so it's hard to believe that Fedor made an enormous amount of money off the record.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that Brock got millions from UFC 100 after his purse, endorsements, and whatever else he got.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

diablo5597 said:


> I think you mean the Ice man. The Ice truck killer is the bad guy in the 1st season of Dexter. Great show by the way.


definetly talkin bout dexter


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah um...Trinity > Ice Truck Killer. Just sayin'.


----------

